# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  καρδερινακια, απελευθερωση..

## Gull

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsReS-rqMsw" target="_blank">

----------


## jk21

ενα βιντεο σωστο σχολειο ! ο κοινος μας φιλος ΜΑΝΩΛΗς εκει ισως ειναι πολυ πιο πραγματικος δασκαλος απο οτι εγω στα ηλεκτρονικα ! αν υπαρχουν τετοιοι γονεις ο τοπος μας θα γινει καλυτερος

----------

